# Salomon F22 vs F20: differences?



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

All i really remember, is that the F22 is more stiff. Other then that, they are pretty similiar.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

Only Difference I know of is the stiffness. F22 being more stiff. Great boots, I ride F22.


----------

